# sécuriser wifi avec wpa (alicebox)



## chokolat (4 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,
je viens vous demander conseil!
depuis quelques temps internet rame, je me demande s'il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui profite de mon wifi  malgré la clé WEP, et en fesant quelques recherches sur internet on dit qu'il est facile de pirater une clé WEP, est ce vrai?

donc j'aimerai sécuriser mon wifi encor +++, je pensais donc au lieu de mettre un filtrage par une clé WEP mettre un filtrage par une clé WPA et de mettre en + un filtrage par adresse mac. qu'en pensez vous?

sur ce site j'ai trouvé des informations intéressantes et surtt bien expliquées : LÀ

pour configurer un filtrage par clé WPA, "la phrase mot de passe" que l'on me demande je mets se que je veux? et en "encryptage" je mets quoi? TKIP ou AES?
ensuite pour configurer airport... j'ai plusieurs propositions : WPA Personnel, WPA Entreprise, WPA2 Personnel, WPA2 Entreprise... Lequel choisir?

pour activer le filtrage mac, je coche quelle case? ensuite je fais "éditer la liste de filtre mac" et je rentre les adresses mac une à une, celle de mon iMac que j'ai trouvé dans pomme>à propos de ce mac>plus d'info>réseau et celle du Pc que je n'ai pas encore trouvé!

bon, j'espère que j'ai réussi à me faire comprendre 
merci.

ps: je suis sur alicebox!


----------



## Museforever (5 Octobre 2008)

Si tu utilises ton réseau Wifi, le filtrage par @ mac est inutile. L'attaquant verra ton @ mac et l'utilisera tout simplement pour se connecter.

Ensuite, sur ta box utilise du WPA (TKIP ou AES je ne me souviens plus de la différence, prends celui que tu veux). Tu peux utiliser une phrase avec des mots du style : "vivemacgenerationetapple". C'est le genre de phrase qui ne se crack pas avec du bruteforce.

Enfin, quand tu te connecteras avec ton mac, il va automatiquement te détecter ton chiffrement et te proposera d'enter la clé.


----------



## chokolat (5 Octobre 2008)

merci beaucoup!!


----------



## michio (5 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble que dans les menus des box tu dois pouvoir voir s'il y a d'autres postes connectés à ta box... donc si quelqu'un te pique de ta bande passante.

Il doit être possible aussi de cacher le nom de ton réseau Wifi ; change-le et cache-le.

Il y a un vieil article de l'Internaute qui traite du sujet aussi.


----------



## chokolat (6 Octobre 2008)

... heu... maintenant j'ai un problème avec airport!!
à chaque fois que j'allume mon imac je dois faire airport>alice-xxxx pour pouvoir me connecter à internet... alors qu'avant ça se fesait automatiquement.

quelqu'un aurait il une réponse?


----------



## pat734 (6 Octobre 2008)

chokolat a dit:


> bonjour,
> je viens vous demander conseil!
> depuis quelques temps internet rame, je me demande s'il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui profite de mon wifi  malgré la clé WEP, et en fesant quelques recherches sur internet on dit qu'il est facile de pirater une clé WEP, est ce vrai?
> 
> ...



Bonjour.
Pour trouver l'adresse Mac sur PC il faut lancer l'Invite de Commandes.
Va voir ici :
http://www.nuleninfo.com/tutoriels/amateur/34-amateur/58-macwindows


----------

